# Computer Screen



## Blue Tick (Jan 19, 2007)

What is the best way to clean my computer screen without scratching the surface?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 19, 2007)

A dampend T shirt. If it's a plama screen don't use any kind of solvent (windex etc.) Normal glass screen windex wont hurt.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 19, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> A dampend T shirt. If it's a plama screen don't use any kind of solvent (windex etc.) Normal glass screen windex wont hurt.



So, windex is ok?


----------



## Davidius (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't use any kind of glass cleaner like Windex if you have an LCD screen. You can find special screen cleaners at any place like Office Max, as well as soft cloths to use therewith.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Don't use any kind of glass cleaner like Windex if you have an LCD screen. You can find special screen cleaners at any place like Office Max, as well as soft cloths to use therewith.



Uh... did I damage my laptop screen by using Windex then?


----------



## Davidius (Jan 19, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Uh... did I damage my laptop screen by using Windex then?



I've never actually done it so I don't know what the effects are, whether it would damage it from just being done once, etc. That was just something we were told by our supervisors when I worked in my university's IT office last semester. *shrug* They said that anything with ammonia in it could be harmful to an LCD screen.


----------

